# My new winter coat & Italian leather boots



## user79 (Nov 8, 2006)

Not sure if I should post this here or in Say Cheese, but since it's to do with fashion I thought here...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, check out my new coat! I'm sooo happy with it. It's a cream colour wool coat with faux-fur trim around the collar and sleeves, which can be removed with buttons so the coat looks more simple.

Yes, I am making a stupid face, haha.












And here's my Italian hand-dyed leather boots for the winter. I've been wearing these a lot now and they are very comfortable. They are all leather, even the lining inside!

















Yay or nay?


----------



## Jeniwren (Nov 8, 2006)

You look great! I LOVE the boots - do you mind if I ask what they are?  The coat is lovely too - what a great length.


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 8, 2006)

love it!


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 8, 2006)

wow the coat is super pretty!


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks girls. The coat is from Benetton, and the shoes, I'm not sure what brand they are exactly. I bought them from a small shoe boutique in Switzerland. They don't have a label on them really, but they say Made in Italy and then "lavorazione artigiana" which means "artisan work".


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 8, 2006)

I love the coat. I have a similar one in dark brown (but has large buttons instead of those hook and  eye things I like yours better), with removable fur for cleaning. My mom hates the fur part. I LOVE IT. shes always like "take the fur off.. we aren't going out  like that"

the boots are cute too. 

I cant wear tall boots because I'm so short and I hate short boots so , no boots for me. but I love the way the look on others the color is really amazing.


----------



## sexypuma (Nov 9, 2006)

love the coat!


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 9, 2006)

That's a nice coat.  I was just thinking of getting a long coat like that for winter.

 Quote:

  I cant wear tall boots because I'm so short and I hate short boots so , no boots for me.  
 
I can't wear heeled boots because cute ones don't come in my size and I don't like flat boots, so no boots for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha


----------



## aziza (Nov 9, 2006)

So damn hot! I want a winter coat so badly but I would get laughed at for wearing it in Florida. I cant wait to move up north...


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 9, 2006)

hot! i LOVE the boots!!!!! the coat is killer too!  your hair has gotten SO long!!! it's gorgeous


----------



## kattpl (Nov 9, 2006)

LOVE THE COAT!!!!

KAth


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 9, 2006)

Sooooo Cute!!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 11, 2006)

definitly, YAY. that coat is hella nice. i want one! and the boots do look very comfy


----------



## user79 (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks girls!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 11, 2006)

OMG, this coat is awesome and you look great in it!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 13, 2006)

That jacket is the hotness! It has that cool 70's retro feel to it.


----------



## Katja (Nov 14, 2006)

*I absolutely LOVE both.  The coat is classic.  Gimme.
And the boots are def. hot.*


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 21, 2006)

I like your style very chic


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 21, 2006)

I just love your boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  ! 

Every damn year I try in vain to find black or brown leather boots but I'm so demanding with shoes that I can't find the perfect ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but I admit yours are very close to what I want... I must go to that small shoe shop in Switzerland now!!!


----------



## kaneda (Nov 21, 2006)

Great look! Love the coat.  Almost bought some boots like that today (must resist, christmas is soon)


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes a definite YAY! I love it both, especially that coat. It's so HAWT! I love your sense of fashion girl


----------



## kimmy (Nov 21, 2006)

you look so pretty in that coat! so chic and classy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and them boots...MMM!


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 22, 2006)

Your coat is lurvely!
And I love Benetton, they're great for simple, classic clothes.


----------



## lover* (Nov 23, 2006)

Umm..gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!


----------

